# cryptocoryne neveli



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

I just got a crypt labeled cryptocoryne neveli. I have realised that there seems to be little info about it on the net. Does anybody have info on these crypts


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

It's now C. willissii.

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/nev/nev.html

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, it's now called willisii. It's a great little plant. It's the other foreground Crypt.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Yup, it's now called willisii. It's a great little plant. It's the other foreground Crypt.


I've seen it refered to as a foreground crypt before (and it would definately fit the description of mine so far!) but I've always seen these listed as growing to "7-20+ cm" and the other day saw some for sale that were probably at least 10cm (didn't buy them because I'd bought some a few weeks back that were very tiny from another store, though they looked nice.)

So... are they a foreground plant or are they 20cm tall?

Also what sort of conditions do these like?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Just cause it's labelelled nevellii doesn't mean it's automatically mean it's wilissii.

Real nevelli is pretty fairly consistanly emeralnd green, stupid slow growing and not a lot of people jave luck with it; wilissii can have browns and reds and is an utter weed.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

rs79 said:


> wilissii can have browns and reds and is an utter weed.


I wish  mine was labeled as willissii but it hasn't grown much. Just increased the lighting for it though and gave it a fert stick so hopefully it should pick up. (I guess it's doubled in size already... that's not really saying much though considering its size when I bought it)


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought mine listed as nevellii. It was very slow growing, bright green and only got 2" tall.

The taller growthy may have been because it was grown emersed.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I got my nevellii from Jan. It arrived with 3 leaves and looked just like the NEV in his pictures. For all I know it WAS the NEV in his pictures 

I had it for about 3 years - 2 years emersed, 1 year submersed. It had 3 leaves at all times. The best it would do it send up a new leaf and kill an old one. It was always about 4" tall.

Finally it got out-competed by the maybe-undualaus-thing I have and I disappeared without my noticing.

This was before the era of fertilization, although the old school people around here would I'm sure say "bah, put it by itself in a tank with manure and fine beach sand" and they're probably not wrong.

I can see how it could have been mistaken for WIL. I have one plant of WIL "lucens" that looks for all the world like NEV. I've had neither flower though, of course.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

so its now Cryptocoryne willissi, thanks. I hope it'll survive with me I've read a bit about it now and most are saying its a hard plant to keep.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Real nevellii ia very hard. wilissii is one of if not the easiest crypt.


----------

